

Feeling mad? New devices can sense your mood and tell — or even text — others. - Kopion
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/feeling-mad-new-devices-can-sense-your-mood-and-tell--or-even-text--others/2014/01/13/8436009c-6275-11e3-91b3-f2bb96304e34_story.html

======
lcedp
"even text"? - nothing impressive in texting the information we already have.

Detecting mood is a more interesting part. I though the vast majority has
already agreed of "lie detectors" being useless.

Though, perhaps it might prove clever in some cases to monitor a user's health
condition by measuring the heart rate.

